# Pedal Points and Tonal Voice Leading



## SoloYH

Video in subject

I'm in love with the music played at 1:46 of this video even if it's a snippet.

I just wanted to share this video and his channel, I learned everything about writing music from his videos so far. I'm trying to experiment with pedal points and figured bass in my next composition.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Here is one of the most basic figures


----------

